# Seriously........W....T....F....



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Apologies if it's a pea roast but come on!! £65k :doublesho

http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/luxury-car-wax/gold-rush-rally-car-wax


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

2 please . lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another £5 wax with an over the top container :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there a group buy?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha i saw this other day and thought LOL

Be interesting to see if anyone has actually bought it


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I believe Ultimate Shine have one


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

That's ridiculous


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Would I get a discount if I provide my own pot or bottle? 
Each to there own really, but even if I had the cash, I wouldn'y spend that much on at item like that. Not saying it's bad at all or anything. Just way too much for what I'd consider to be just a pot of wax.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

That wax had better come from the ears of 24 virgin unicorns and transported to an enchanted forest where elves hand pour it from a mythical unobtanium melting pot, floated from Narnia to said enchanted forest on a raft of invisible pixie dust for that price.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

that's cause company's like that target people with stupid amounts of money with the mentality that money can buy you everything. An Arabian oil tycoon or that of similar wealth would grab a few of these to have on there collection of cars I guarantee it. Some people wipe there dirty bottom on 65K

Zymol made a million quid on 25 units of their Solaris glaze wax.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

2 x Bespoke 24ct Gold Rings (Male or Female) just what you need when buying a wax for your car this is crazy anyone who buys this needs their head pulling out their ****


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Brilliant marketing.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

For that money ( if I had it to throw around ) I'd stick with my AS WAX and buy a 2012 M5!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Madness


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

235, oops is this not the waxathon thread??


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

The art world have been doing it for years. Damien Hirst got Millions for a pickled shark so fair play if a gaudy bottle gets you a decent payout from a rich Oligarch with more money than sense.....


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

ImDesigner said:


> That wax had better come from the ears of 24 virgin unicorns and transported to an enchanted forest where elves hand pour it from a mythical unobtanium melting pot, floated from Narnia to said enchanted forest on a raft of invisible pixie dust for that price.


Genius, ha ha ha :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

As a mate of mine once said 'it's amazing what people would rather have than money'!

Imagine the conversation....'hmm those are nice rings Mr and Mrs Superich, where did you get them?' 'Oh these? They came free with a pot of car wax' :lol:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

maybe we can get it cheap in a group buy haha

I guess is because some people think expensive is better


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PeteT said:


> As a mate of mine once said 'it's amazing what people would rather have than money'!* Surely even multi millionaires know when they're being ripped off?*


Always the words of the envious.
The product is not targetted at the likes of you or I or many of the whiners on here, who the hell are some of these judging others that for whatever reason have more money than themselves and choose to spend it as they wish?
Whoever buys that hopefully is not molesting children etc, that you should worry more about in reality.
I don't have the money to buy that (well actually I do) but I wouldn't buy it, but then again I wouldn't buy a tub of something I have to prise open with a coin or screwdriver! however in between the two, there is something that a) I don't mind purchasing b) I can comfortably afford without annoying the masses on DW.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Always the words of the envious.
> The product is not targetted at the likes of you or I or many of the whiners on here, who the hell are some of these judging others that for whatever reason have more money than themselves and choose to spend it as they wish?
> Whoever buys that hopefully is not molesting children etc, that you should worry more about in reality.
> I don't have the money to buy that (well actually I do) but I wouldn't buy it, but then again I wouldn't buy a tub of something I have to prise open with a coin or screwdriver! however in between the two, there is something that a) I don't mind purchasing b) I can comfortably afford without annoying the masses on DW.


suffering from sun stroke ??:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

suspal said:


> suffering from sun stroke ??:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Not at all , it amazes me though some of the envious comments, there are always more important things in life than what other people choose to spend their money on (I'm sure they will sell two tubs probably not in the UK) , and not to the readers here on the forum :thumb:
The person that buys it may also purchase the Rico stadium


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

even if you can afford it , its taking the **** on the price, nothing it can do can warrant that kind of money for a wax! but whatever floats peoples boat!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've often wondered if you price something up to be top end whether people will buy it and continue to buy it because they believe it's top end? 

I think this with all stuff, clothes etc. 

Don't get me wrong some times you know when you have bought an expensive item of clothing as it sometimes lasts a long time or feels nice but there are some clothes that look and feel rubbish but will still cost the earth.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> I've often wondered if you price something up to be top end whether people will buy it and continue to buy it because they believe it's top end?
> 
> I think this with all stuff, clothes etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong some times you know when you have bought an expensive item of clothing as it sometimes lasts a long time or feels nice but there are some clothes that look and feel rubbish but will still cost the earth.


In the case of the product, a lot of the money is for the packaging
10 x Real Diamonds on enclosure
2 x Bespoke 24ct Gold Rings

And the pictures in the blurb, don't show the local chav with their big bore exhaust 1200cc 12 year old hatchback


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

we need some mega rich Arab or Russian to by the sky blues i say wax would be the least of their worries Avanti :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

suspal said:


> we need some mega rich Arab or Russian to by the sky blues i say wax would be the least of their worries Avanti :lol::lol::lol::lol:


heh heh, perhaps the sellers may throw in a tub as a sweetner for the deal 
But I agree £65k will be nowt to them, whilst we baulk at petrol prices increasing 1p/litre....oh how the other half live


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Avanti said:


> heh heh, perhaps the sellers may throw in a tub as a sweetner for the deal
> But I agree £65k will be nowt to them, whilst we baulk at petrol prices increasing 1p/litre....oh how the other half live


i wouldn't even offer a tub of collie to them at the moment flippin toss pots :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I wasn't whining or posting about the people who would buy it. As you say it's not my place to judge. You makes your choice and you pays your moolah (hard earned or not)

I was referring to the price. At that price I would hope those diamonds are worth £5k each. Even a bespoke 24ct gold ring is not going to cost more than £5k unless it's a ring to go round your leg!!!

But each to their own. I just think its a bit ostentatious and is more of a marketing ploy to say they have the most expensive wax ever. 

For me though they can scrap all the fancy containers, rings etc and get Lucy Verasamy and Nazaneen Ghaffar to take it in turns of applying it with their naked body whilst the other sucks me off!


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if the 10% detailing world discount code works on that 

Almost be a bargin then :/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> I wasn't whining or posting about the people who would buy it. As you say it's not my place to judge. You makes your choice and you pays your moolah (hard earned or not)
> 
> I was referring to the price. At that price I would hope those diamonds are worth £5k each. Even a bespoke 24ct gold ring is not going to cost more than £5k unless it's a ring to go round your leg!!!
> 
> ...


you dirty bugger :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> I wasn't whining or posting about the people who would buy it. As you say it's not my place to judge. You makes your choice and you pays your moolah (hard earned or not)
> 
> I was referring to the price. At that price I would hope those diamonds are worth £5k each. Even a bespoke 24ct gold ring is not going to cost more than £5k unless it's a ring to go round your leg!!!
> 
> ...


:lol: I had to look the girls up, no deal, I'll keep the container heh heh .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Ah yes, the classic judgemental topic emerges again 

How many of the haters here happily line the pockets of moronic footballers week in week out? Chances are one of these brain trust members will buy this wax to put on the Bentley that they had painted in otters tears......because they can afford it.......and people happily pay their bit to allow them to.

What _you_ spend _your_ hard earned (or not so in some cases) on is entirely up to...........you. Just because it doesn't make sense to you it doesn't necessarily make it wrong now does it? Or did we suddenly become a dictatorship?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its just generates intrest marketing like when paul dolton used to come up with the silly 5000-20000 thousand pound details.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Of course it's up to people how they spend their money and I'd far rather they spent it on ridiculously overpriced tat like this than sticking it in a Swiss bank, at least the cash goes back into the economy in a round about way. But what I'd really like is for them to buy a £500 pot of wax without all the silly baubles and give the rest to a charity of their choice. 
I'm not in the least bit envious and even if I had all the money in the world I wouldn't buy a 65k pot of car wax because I'm in possession of two things you can't buy. Common sense and good taste


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

As said I'm not questioning those who buy it. Nor was this a "judgemental topic" of those who would. 

I was questioning the price. 

To me it's just a marketing ploy. I could obtain the Koh-I-Noor diamond, bore a hole in it, put a teaspoon full of FK1000p inside and then get the labia of Jennifer Lawrence to act as the lid and market it at £1bn. It would be the same as this M&K product. Last about 4 months and come in a ridiculous container. 

But as with anything it can only be sold at what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel bad for buying 2 of these now:lol:


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

But they do detail your car in the price!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> we need some mega rich Arab or Russian to by the sky blues i say wax would be the least of their worries Avanti :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Give me a few years suspal


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I completely agree its up to each person how they spend their money - and quite frankly I can't blame any company for pricing their products that way, it entices higher class clientele which is just good business sense.

That doesn't mean I agree with their marketing. They've detracted from the wax, making the worth of the product gold rings and a pot, and the wax inside completely worthless, as liklihood is the wax is no longer why their buying it....


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Tried it... thought it was average. Went back to AF Illusion...


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I understand that these gimmicks are purely for promotional reasons, and that this type of product seems to split people on here right down the middle. I just wonder how much of that 65 grand actually goes into the wax formulation. Whilst bathing in the glow of a gold-plated, jewel-encrusted cylinder sitting in your garage, if it's not making an impact on your car then it's nothing more than a shiny trinket on a shelf. Maybe M&K would provide a sample for the DW Review Section? On second thoughts, maybe I should cover Scotch eggs in glass beads and glitter and charge ten grand for them. I might even make enough money to it on a pot of GR5 or GRV or what ever they're calling it!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

IMHO I think it's gone to far this time pathetic


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Work of art ?! Lol i've never seen anything as tasteless


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Bargain lol


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup! I'll take 2 as well! :thumb: I ca then have my unicorn wear the empty chalices as ear rings!!


----------



## MarcHD (Jul 8, 2013)

WTF?? Even if I had that money there are a thousand other things I'd rather spend it on!


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

:doublesho theve got stock! :doublesho


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

How many of you selected 'Add to wish list'? lol!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As the saying goes, a fool and his money are easily parted


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Marketing at its best! All you guys went to their website! Free advertising! 

Knowing John, the wax itself would be brilliant though.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:lol: reminds me of when I asked my neighbour "what would you do if you won 45Million on the Lotto!!, "get a new Mondeo and pay the mortgage off" was his reply!! he just couldn't imaging what 45 million was!!:doublesho even after some "persuading"  he still didn't get it!!
these "rich" people just don't think like us poor working types!! we cant seem to understand their thinking, as much as they probably don't understand ours!!
a "bit" like a politician in a way I suppose!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

iirc this wax was made for the Goldrush rally???

Which is organised by the guy who owns the L4P Forum, A guy who clearly has no concept of value.

Just do a search for BC Vs Konigsegg That's the sort of person who will buy this wax (well, wont actually buy it, but pay one of his lackeys to apply it to his cars).


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

as already said, for a wealthy person, the cost of this is the equivalent of your average Joe Blogs getting a pot of wax from Halfords for a fiver. Everythings relative to your income


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

M20fes said:


> as already said, for a wealthy person, the cost of this is the equivalent of your average Joe Blogs getting a pot of wax from Halfords for a fiver. Everythings relative to your income


I know, I've said it myself loads of times. But imho this is very much like the Zymol solaris- all about marketing (nothing wrong with that, gets people talking about it) and unlike the Solaris M&K have actually made it and the wax is out there and very usable.

Yet more people have met bigfoot in person than have actually seen a real working pot of Solaris.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Big foot polsihes my car with Solaris once a month :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

vRS Carl said:


> Big foot polsihes my car with Solaris once a month :thumb:


wouldn't need a wash mitt :lol:


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

anyone got picture of this product on a car? would love to see its inside out


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup, he uses left paw for washing and the right paw for buffing off the Solaris once it has cured :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I've just noticed M&K do a discount of 10% for Detailing world.

So i can save £6.5k!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

vRS Carl said:


> Yup, he uses left paw for washing and the right paw for buffing off the Solaris once it has cured :thumb:


Brings a new meaning to wheel woollies :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, a lot of jealous types on here...


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Always the words of the envious.
> The product is not targetted at the likes of you or I or many of the whiners on here, who the hell are some of these judging others that for whatever reason have more money than themselves and choose to spend it as they wish?
> Whoever buys that hopefully is not molesting children etc, that you should worry more about in reality.
> I don't have the money to buy that (well actually I do) but I wouldn't buy it, but then again I wouldn't buy a tub of something I have to prise open with a coin or screwdriver! however in between the two, there is something that a) I don't mind purchasing b) I can comfortably afford without annoying the masses on DW.


That's not true at all. The product is just silly, and verging on pathetic. The only way they can justify the price is with the fancy pot... not the actual wax itself. It's like taking a good wine and selling it in a diamond encrusted bottle for 100's of times more than what the wine itself is actually worth.

Or to sell a tin of baked beans for £1000 just because they're in a gold plated tin.

You'd need a low IQ, not a high bank balance to buy this.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> That's not true at all. The product is just silly, and verging on pathetic. The only way they can justify the price is with the fancy pot... not the actual wax itself. *It's like taking a good wine and selling it in a diamond encrusted bottle for 100's of times more than what the wine itself is actually worth.*
> 
> Or to sell a tin of baked beans for £1000 just because they're in a gold plated tin.
> *
> You'd need a low IQ, not a high bank balance to buy this.*


I disagree, after all wine is just fermented grapes, whichever way you look at it; just because a certain variety of grape is used and it is produced in a certain vineyard can have a huge impact on its price, but the core ingredient is grapes.

The second point is completely down to the perspective of the individual; something is only too expensive and a waste of money if you don't have the money in the first place; just like the wine example, if you can afford to be in the market for a diamond encrusted bottle then this is something that would appeal to you as it fits your requirement. Personally I think it's extravagant but then I'm not into wine enough to understand the mindset.

There is always going to be someone who can afford the most expensive this, or exclusive that, and if you were that lucky individual then your perspective would be different to the likes of you or me.

So to say they are daft or of a low IQ is just sour grapes (no pun intended, but it fits well :lol, and by protesting about how ridiculous it is just proves it to me.

As long as its not your money used to buy it, just let it go folks - it's easier on the stress levels


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'll add another point, if *you* made something relatively basic and dressed it up with diamonds and gold, and knew you could charge a lot of money for it - and that someone would buy it - would you?

Well then, don't slate someone for beating you to it!

p.s. - it will be interesting to see how many of the £10 wax army (who vehemently claim wax above £11 is pointless) enter the 12 Days of Christmas comp to win.......an expensive wax!! :lol:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Alxg,

Just humour me here and suppose you are a multi millionaire (if you aren't already)

If i got a tin of FK1000p, decanted some of it into the same container and then charged £65k for it, would you buy it, knowing full well the whole package isn't worth more than £15k max?


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

People are missing the point here,who cares what a super rich person buys,and how much sense/taste they have.At the end of the day it's still only car wax and people here are only asking how do they make a car wax worth the value of £65,000 ?
Does it have magical powers ? Is it made from the jizz of Fairies?lol And why do people call others envious? How is that envy? It's tasteless and and has no real value other than the bit of gold and diamonds.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

There's another side to this scenario. I'm not sure if I'm alone but I will purposely avoid products if the advertising/marketing used for it or the manufacturer's other products is stupid, patronising or annoying. Somehow it just p*sses me off no end. So that's M&K off my Christmas list!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> There's another side to this scenario. I'm not sure if I'm alone but I will purposely avoid products if the advertising/marketing used for it or the manufacturer's other products is stupid, patronising or annoying. Somehow it just p*sses me off no end. So that's M&K off my Christmas list!


:lol: i know what you mean, you're not alone


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> That's not true at all. The product is just silly, and verging on pathetic. *The only way they can justify the price is with the fancy pot... not the actual wax itself*. It's like taking a good wine and selling it in a diamond encrusted bottle for 100's of times more than what the wine itself is actually worth.
> 
> Or to sell a tin of baked beans for £1000 just because they're in a gold plated tin.
> 
> You'd need a low IQ, not a high bank balance to buy this.


How do you know? Have you tried it, or seen the manufacturing process? There's a lot of assumptions going on in this thread.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

So how does a wax no packaging etc become worth 65,000k compared to say a 100 pound wax


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

I think the point people are trying to make is that regardless of what ingredients are actually in the wax, the fact that it is a wax that will last (according to the product blurb) 4 months then taking away the fancy pot what you are left with is just a normal wax. You can get 4 months out of some of the waxes for about £15 so what is worth £65k? I accept that there will be costs of R&D to recoup and that it is a balance between RRP and quantity sold, so the cost for a limited production is always going to be high. I just don’t see why anyone would buy it.

Comparing to other things doesn’t work though, take the comparison made to wine – the expensive wines comes from specific vineyards and specific years, those are the best wines and due to nature of the grapes the wine from the good years cannot be replicated. The basic fundament of wine is taste – the expensive wine tastes better than cheap wine, how much better and whether it’s worth the cost is debatable and down to personal opinion. However the basic fundament of wax is to provide a sacrificial layer over the paint to reduce contamination bonding. M&K may use fancier ingredients or more expensive ingredients but ultimately does M&K £65k wax do it better than a £15 wax the answer is no. The only reason to buy a wax like this is for personal bragging rights or to make yourself feel superior to others.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i get that if you want to sell something for a million pounds but isnt worth that thats fine its all down to the person buying it i just think that person is mental and deluded


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't believe this has gone on for 8 pages...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Greboth said:


> Comparing to other things doesn't work though, take the comparison made to wine - the expensive wines comes from specific vineyards and specific years, those are the best wines and due to nature of the grapes the wine from the good years cannot be replicated. The basic fundament of wine is taste - the expensive wine tastes better than cheap wine, how much better and whether it's worth the cost is debatable and down to personal opinion. However the basic fundament of wax is to provide a sacrificial layer over the paint to reduce contamination bonding. M&K may use fancier ingredients or more expensive ingredients but ultimately does M&K £65k wax do it better than a £15 wax the answer is no. The only reason to buy a wax like this is for personal bragging rights or to make yourself feel superior to others.


But you can compare it to other things like wine. How do you know they haven't specifically grown some of the best palm plantation or recovered the wax in a special way. Maybe the basic fundiment of wax for you longevity, but if that's the case, no one would use anything other than Collinite.

There's thousands of threads in the Waxes section with people asking which wax will look best on xxxxx car. Maybe this wax looks special just like many will testament to Royale looking special... Then the result is subjective just like wine.

People spend loads of money on all kinds of things. Why buy an £10k+ chronograph when a £20 digital quartz watch will keep time better. Why buy Linn hi-fi equipment when you can buy Alba for £50. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> i get that if you want to sell something for a million pounds but isnt worth that thats fine its all down to the person buying it* i just think that person is mental and deluded*


They probably don't give a hoot what you may think though


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

This wax would be better priced at "POA" - that way if you have to ask the price, then simply you cannot afford it..


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I think i'll stick to my Gtechniqg gear, lasts longer


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> So how does a wax no packaging etc become worth 65,000k compared to say a 100 pound wax


Have you actually read about the wax and what John puts in it?

iirc theres gold flake in the wax, so not just a cheap wax.

Does anyone remember when Crystal Rock came out?

You could buy it in a Swarofski container for a stupid price, people found the container for about 400gbp and the wax normally was 4-500gbp and then they were seeling it for like 1500 gbp, that didn't add up.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think M&K have a perfectly good right to sell this and if someone wants to buy it from them that's fine. They can spend their money on anything they like as far as I'm concerned.

BUT I do think the whole thing is bizarre. What's the point of the gold rings, for instance? If you buy things (such as this wax) purely for the status value would you really want a bit of jewellery that came with some car wax, or would you rather get your jewellery from Cartier? People who might spend this on wax surely never go near any car products and leave car maintenance to their staff. Would they give a s*** what a wax container they'll never use is made of?

Some have said what good marketing this is by M&K. Maybe, if they're trying to promote themselves as purveyors of gaudy tat to billionaires rather than as a high quality luxury brand that is serious about its products.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

dominic84 said:


> That's not true at all. The product is just silly, and verging on pathetic. The only way they can justify the price is with the fancy pot... not the actual wax itself. It's like taking a good wine and selling it in a diamond encrusted bottle for 100's of times more than what the wine itself is actually worth.
> 
> Or to sell a tin of baked beans for £1000 just because they're in a gold plated tin.
> 
> You'd need a low IQ, not a high bank balance to buy this.


I would think most rich people w that kind of $ would have a high IQ, just not give a  about the $


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> Some have said what good marketing this is by M&K. Maybe, if they're trying to promote themselves as purveyors of gaudy tat to billionaires rather than as a high quality luxury brand that is serious about its products.


Certainly got their website a lot of hits just from this forum...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> I would think most rich people w that kind of $ would have a high IQ, just not give a  about the $


Apart from the one's born with a silver spoon in their mouths


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Apart from the one's born with a silver spoon in their mouths


This is the loophole- trust fund babies :devil:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Certainly got their website a lot of hits just from this forum...


Yep, and that is the point of this wax that noobs just don't get lol!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

65k is silly, but if i could make this and sell it for that I wouldn't have a 2nd thought about it, I think we all would


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

And what does this mean exactly "Mitchell and King is the only establishment to ever offer creations which have been utilised on consecutive vehicles which were the most expensive at point of sale. "
Confused but GLWS :0)


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Certainly got their website a lot of hits just from this forum...


Yeah, but is all publicity good publicity?

How many of the additional people that have visited the website now have a perception that M&K are about selling jewellery to Saudi princes rather than producing quality wax.

A stunt like this demeans their brand in my eyes.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

alxg said:


> I disagree, *after all wine is just fermented grapes*, whichever way you look at it; just because a certain variety of grape is used and it is produced in a certain vineyard can have a huge impact on its price, but the core ingredient is grapes.
> 
> The second point is completely down to the perspective of the individual; something is only too expensive and a waste of money if you don't have the money in the first place; just like the wine example, if you can afford to be in the market for a diamond encrusted bottle then this is something that would appeal to you as it fits your requirement. Personally I think it's extravagant but then I'm not into wine enough to understand the mindset.
> 
> ...


And a wax is just that, wax and a few carrier ingredients. I fail to see your point?

As others have said, the vast majority of the cost of this product is on the packaging. Tasteless tacky £1.99 looking pot that looks like it came from the local market, inside of which is your Faux-lex watch.

I for one would LOVE to see this wax in a shoot out comparison. Let's see if it merits its price tag then.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Avanti said:


> They probably don't give a hoot what you may think though


i bet they dont couldnt afford most of their waxes if i wanted to which i have heard good things about


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Have you actually read about the wax and what John puts in it?
> 
> iirc theres gold flake in the wax, so not just a cheap wax.
> 
> ...


yeh read it still love for someone to give me the break down on 65k, as i said im not saying they shouldnt charge that they can charge what they like i if someone pays then they do i just think peeps are mad if they purchase it


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If someone can afford a 65k wax id imagine 65k to them is like 6.50 to us .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

nick.s said:


> And a wax is just that, wax and a few carrier ingredients. I fail to see your point?
> 
> As others have said, the vast majority of the cost of this product is on the packaging. Tasteless tacky £1.99 looking pot that looks like it came from the local market, inside of which is your Faux-lex watch.
> 
> I for one would LOVE to see this wax in a shoot out comparison. Let's see if it merits its price tag then.


You say you fail to see my point, and then go and make it again yourself 

All things can be reduced to a base level, so yes, wax is a sacrificial layer and wine is a drink made from grapes; neither hold the key to eternal youth or cure cancer but in their respective market they have a value, and in some cases a value is extremely high for whatever reason.
Will a bottle of wine that is 500yrs old from some royal palace taste any better than a bottle of Tesco £10 stuff? Unlikely, but _somebody_ will pay a fortune for it _because it is worth it to them_. 
Same with this wax; do I personally think it will do wonders? Of course not, but then to somebody who's wealth and requirements are compatible it will be a purchase _they can justify to themselves_, be it for bragging rights or whatever, it matters not.

Value is purely in the eye of the consumer, not the disgruntled members on a forum...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> If someone can afford a 65k wax id imagine 65k to them is like 6.50 to us .


Thank you, someone who has perspective of the situation :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> Alxg,
> 
> Just humour me here and suppose you are a multi millionaire (if you aren't already)
> 
> If i got a tin of FK1000p, decanted some of it into the same container and then charged £65k for it, would you buy it, knowing full well the whole package isn't worth more than £15k max?


Firstly, no I'm not - far from it unfortunately 

And secondly, _if_ I had a massive fortune, and because of that I had some rare and exotic cars then to own something like this would be in line with my collection; do you think it would matter to me that a tin of FK or "The hallowed" Collinite will give me better protection?

In my own world, right now, I think this wax is something I can't even comprehend buying as I just don't have that kind of money spare to buy wax (or big enough balls to tell the missus I am buying it!); I do own some waxes that others on here consider "too expensive" but to me they were within the limits of what I thought was acceptable. Which may be much more than some will pay, but inversely much less than others.

My point, again, is that somebody will look at this wax and say "I'm going to get that because......" and that is their choice; it doesn't make them an idiot, just able to consider a purchase many on here wouldn't in their own circumstances.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Really. Lol. You do know people say exactly the same thing about many of us!? How many times do people post pictures of their collection of 100s of pounds of Af gear? Normal punters think ira weird enough to spend all that when u can get autoglym in halfords for a fraction of the money. Then someone actually takes the time to arrange, photo and post it! All a matter of perspective!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

It's a totally stupid and pointless item...............................to 99% of us. To the 1% who can afford that, well maybe they could give us an insight into why they would buy a wax that costly (other than because they can).
If I just won 10million I still wouldn't but that wax. I'd pay good money for a wax. I'd pay good money for decorative items for my house. I would not pay good money to put a fairly good wax into a 24ct gold case!

We live in the real world, buyers of this don't IMHO.

As for comments on, why should we post about this sort of stuff and not be more concerned about people doing thing's they shouldn't too children.
PLEASE, why are you on this site???? Go start your own website that looks to stop that type of thing and put 100% of your free time and effort into that. But, you, like the rest of us felt you had to make your own comment. Don't make comments like that when you are doing the same thing.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Steve Burnett said:


> It's a totally stupid and pointless item...............................to 99% of us. To the 1% who can afford that, well maybe they could give us an insight into why they would buy a wax that costly (other than because they can).
> If I just won 10million I still wouldn't but that wax. I'd pay good money for a wax. I'd pay good money for decorative items for my house. I would not pay good money to put a *fairly good wax *into a 24ct gold case!


I'm still failing to see how people are deciding it can't be one of the best waxes on the market without having even seen it or tried it themselves. How do you know it's only a fairly good wax? What would you consider to be an excellent wax??

Most people on here will already know that M&K make some of the finest wax products, but if they decide to make a product way out of their reach they decide it's only a mediocre product??


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I disagree, after all wine is just fermented grapes, whichever way you look at it; just because a certain variety of grape is used and it is produced in a certain vineyard can have a huge impact on its price, but the core ingredient is grapes.
> 
> The second point is completely down to the perspective of the individual; something is only too expensive and a waste of money if you don't have the money in the first place; just like the wine example, if you can afford to be in the market for a diamond encrusted bottle then this is something that would appeal to you as it fits your requirement. Personally I think it's extravagant but then I'm not into wine enough to understand the mindset.
> 
> ...


Wine may be fermented grapes, but the product is worth more than the packaging. If I buy a nice watch it comes in a fancy box, which is great, but ultimately the watch is worth more than the box itself.

If I don't like the pot, how much can I buy the contents for?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Wine may be fermented grapes, but the product is worth more than the packaging. If I buy a nice watch it comes in a fancy box, which is great, but ultimately the watch is worth more than the box itself.
> 
> If I don't like the pot, how much can I buy the contents for?


£65k. The packaging is part of the product. I don't go to Tesco and ask for some beans without a tin at a discount  Maybe we should all start asking Apple to sell PCBs only so we don't have to pay for the casework which is where a lot of the cost of the product is.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't see anyone saying they'd actually buy it on this thread so why so defensive over something youll never own ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> I'm still failing to see how people are deciding it can't be one of the best waxes on the market without having even seen it or tried it themselves. How do you know it's only a fairly good wax? What would you consider to be an excellent wax??
> 
> Most people on here will already know that M&K make some of the finest wax products, but if they decide to make a product way out of their reach they decide it's only a mediocre product??


might be one the best waxes on the market but justify 65K

O and if it was the best wax on the market why offer all the bling with it, is that for re-sale in your local centre as cash for gold?

if a product is that good it should stand up for itself simples

someone paying 65k for it is retarded no matter how much money they have


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> £65k. The packaging is part of the product. I don't go to Tesco and ask for some beans without a tin at a discount


Well no, that would be silly because the cost of the tin is less than the cost of the product.

But seeing as you like the concept of paying over the odds for packaging; you'll be pleased to know that I've started 'Ridiculously Pretentious Pathetic Packaging Ltd'.

The business plan is to take every day items; ****, loo roll, tea bags, car wax, washing up liquid etc and sell them in totally OTT pots.

Each pot will be custom made and retail for £100,000 (60% deposit required).

Please form an orderly queue


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Well no, that would be silly because the cost of the tin is less than the cost of the product.


Which still might be the case for this product. No one yet has been able to prove either way.

People with insane money buy some stuff that you or I may find horrendous. An iPhone that cost £1.6M sold by Apple because it had a case covered in diamonds? Still £50 worth of electronics in it...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Really who cares,does it matter? imho i won't loose any sleep over it as i'm not in any position to buy it someone somewhere will, in any case it's very clever marketing and i wish them well :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't see anyone saying they'd actually buy it on this thread so why so defensive over something youll never own ?


It's called perspective, and this thread shows how blinkered some people can be.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

majcas84 said:


> Yeah, but is all publicity good publicity?
> 
> How many of the additional people that have visited the website now have a perception that M&K are about selling jewellery to Saudi princes rather than producing quality wax.
> 
> A stunt like this demeans their brand in my eyes.


I don't think so, especially as imho the whole brand is about something different and exclusive. which this wax is.

Heres what the wax actually looks like


__
http://instagr.am/p/We6U21DLrZ/

Quite a bit different from any other wax I've seen



DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't see anyone saying they'd actually buy it on this thread so why so defensive over something youll never own ?


and why are so many angry over something they'll never own?



SteveyG said:


> Because some of the comments in this thread are retarded.





alan hanson said:


> might be one the best waxes on the market but justify 65K
> 
> O and if it was the best wax on the market why offer all the bling with it, is that for re-sale in your local centre as cash for gold?
> 
> ...


Can we have less of the retarded please, might be ok between work mates and friends, but on a family forum it's not.

And for example can you justify why people buy anything? as theres always something cheaper?

It really is laughable that people are getting so angry in this thread over something that really has not affect on their lives :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> Which still might be the case for this product. No one yet has been able to prove either way.
> 
> People with insane money buy some stuff that you or I may find horrendous. An iPhone that cost £1.6M sold by Apple because it had a case covered in diamonds? Still £50 worth of electronics in it...


Look at that solid crystal bath tub Tamara ecclestone bought for her house, that cost like £1mil for something that just gets dead skin and loose pubes in it


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Can we have less of the retarded please, might be ok between work mates and friends, but on a family forum it's not.
> 
> And for example can you justify why people buy anything? as theres always something cheaper?
> 
> It really is laughable that people are getting so angry in this thread over something that really has not affect on their lives :lol: :lol:


might wana post that and quote above me also!

always something cheaper yeh but generally all with a limit not on this occasion though

havent seen many angry just those who think its crazy and those who try and justify it which tbh are the ones who take it further. you wont own it so i say anyone who does is mental (this isnt you so why reply? or take offence?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> It really is laughable that people are getting so angry in this thread over something that really has not affect on their lives


Who's getting angry? This is an Internet forum so most people probably _enjoy_ voicing their opinions.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> might wana post that and quote above me also!
> 
> always something cheaper yeh but generally all with a limit not on this occasion though
> 
> havent seen many angry just those who think its crazy and those who try and justify it which tbh are the ones who take it further. you wont own it so i say anyone who does is mental (this isnt you so why reply? or take offence?


It used to be the same for Zymol Vintage, then progressed to Royale, then Solaris.
It's just the same argument over and over, the only difference is the price point gets higher.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> Who's getting angry? This is an Internet forum so most people probably _enjoy_ voicing their opinions.


Ok, angry was probably the wrong word.

Maybe 'why are people getting so excitable over something that has no effect on their lives'.

I bet a lot of them watch TV shows just to complain about them, when they could just turn the channel over :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Look at that solid crystal bath tub Tamara ecclestone bought for her house, that cost like £1mil for something that just gets dead skin and loose pubes in it





> An iPhone that cost £1.6M sold by Apple because it had a case covered in diamonds? Still £50 worth of electronics in it...


Your examples are irrelevant because they're both cases of paying more for the actual _product_.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I bet a lot of them watch TV shows just to complain about them, when they could just turn the channel over :lol:


x-factor yep peeps moan but still watch it but it creates discussions and different opinions every agreed it would be boring

thats what we are good at moaning as a country


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like one of these but can't afford one,it's only a car :lol:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...eLfUdDbMc7B0gX1kYCAAg&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAw&dur=298


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> Your examples are irrelevant because they're both cases of paying more for the actual _product_.


Good point :thumb:

The trouble I suppose is no-one will ever know what the actual wax is like, so have nothing to compare it too.

I notice Crystal Rock is no longer sold in the Swarofski tub, I wonder if M&K were to do this wax in a plastic tub what the people who can afford it go for the most?

But regardless people will still pay over the odds for a product to make them feel cool, special, part of the crowd, better than others etc. Take the Iphone, it costs nothing to make in China, yet the big flock of sheep still spend loads of money on them.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Expensive wine and jewels and supercars at least hold value,wether you or I like them or not,what will a used tin of this be worth?
Sample pot's for sale on eBay at £6500? Not that the super rich would resell but you can't compare it to investments like wine and rare supercars.
Also please stop calling people retarded because they don't agree with you that this wax is worth £65000.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Alex L said:


> I don't think so, especially as imho the whole brand is about something different and exclusive. which this wax is.
> 
> Heres what the wax actually looks like
> 
> ...


Can't see what point you're trying to make alex ? No one's getting angry, if anything the people who are getting a bit deep with their comment's are those who favour the product. For me i think it's tasteless and wouldn't entertain it, but i'm not telling anyone not to buy it, it's up to them


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

alxg said:


> It's called perspective, and this thread shows how blinkered some people can be.


I wouldn't say blinkered, people are just voicing their opinion, it's not everyday you see a wax going for 65 g, but you seem to think it's normal. Not everyone will, well i don't anyway


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I wouldn't say blinkered, people are just voicing their opinion, it's not everyday you see a wax going for 65 g, but you seem to think it's normal. Not everyone will, well i don't anyway


Opinions are good, we all have them after all, and a forum is a place to air such things.

What you are missing in my posts is that* I respect the opinions* that this wax/product is very expensive - prohibitively so for all but a select few on here - *but* unlike the majority of respondents, I can acknowledge that although it is way out of _my own_ personal affordability that doesn't mean someone for which this isn't a problem is an idiot, or suffering from a low IQ if _they choose to buy it_. The thing I find odd is how I am classed as a defender of the product because I have not instantly called it a huge rip off and said anyone who buys it must be wired up wrong 

I have not said it is normal, or even defended the product as you claim, I have merely highlighted that what is normal for you, me or anyone is different and that it is unfair to judge people who see things differently to you. It would appear there is a failure to respect *my opinion* wouldn't you say?

Instead of slating people who may be in a position to buy it, why not focus on M&K as they appear to have the audacity to create the bloody thing?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> Your examples are irrelevant because they're both cases of paying more for the actual _product_.


Or, are they good examples of things that are marketed to appeal to a certain subset of society - in these cases it can be identified as wealthy people - even though the function they serve can be carried out by much cheaper means, and therefore a very relevant way of seeing this?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I imagine most of the population think we're mad for buying £100's worth of detailing products. It's just another level above that.

The wax itself is pretty amazing to look at though :doublesho


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> *I imagine most of the population think we're mad for buying £100's worth of detailing products. It's just another level above that.*
> 
> The wax itself is pretty amazing to look at though :doublesho


Exactly SteveyG, what is normal for one is alien to another :thumb:

And I haven't even looked at the website, I daren't now! :lol:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alex L said:


> It used to be the same for Zymol Vintage, then progressed to Royale, then Solaris.
> It's just the same argument over and over, the only difference is the price point gets higher.


But with these wasn't the price paid, however high, basically for the WAX. "Pay the most money and get the best wax in the world". That's fair enough, as a consumer you can agree or disagree with the manufacturer's claims and vote with your cash. At least they retain their integrity as manufacturers of waxes.

But in this case M&K have made their own wax kind of irrelevant. How good or bad the wax is doesn't really matter because basically what they're selling here is a gold and diamond pot and some jewellery. I'm sure the wax is very good but all the other guff that comes with it undermines the product itself and M&K's credibility IMO.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> But in this case M&K have made their own wax kind of irrelevant. How good or bad the wax is doesn't really matter because basically what they're selling here is a gold and diamond pot and some jewellery. I'm sure the wax is very good but all the other guff that comes with it undermines the product itself and M&K's credibility IMO.


I'm sure if it came in a plastic pot everyone would be complaining about that instead :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Or, are they good examples of things that are marketed to appeal to a certain subset of society - in these cases it can be identified as wealthy people - even though the function they serve can be carried out by much cheaper means, and therefore a very relevant way of seeing this?


Yes, they are good examples of products targeted at the wealthy consumer. But are they good examples of products with packaging worth more than the product itself? No. Hence, irrelevant.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Taken from the website; yes I looked!

_Mitchell and King holds an exceptional name with the most selective of clientele and continue to break boundaries._

What I didn't see was this:

_We make things that you expect to see in pound shops, so we can be an everyday name for everyone who has a car._

Looks like they don't need to consider what the haters say, as they appear to be aiming for the upper echelons - like those who have more sand and palm trees around them than we do, and I don't mean long jumpers in Torquay either......:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

alxg said:


> Opinions are good, we all have them after all, and a forum is a place to air such things.
> 
> What you are missing in my posts is that* I respect the opinions* that this wax/product is very expensive - prohibitively so for all but a select few on here - *but* unlike the majority of respondents, I can acknowledge that although it is way out of _my own_ personal affordability that doesn't mean someone for which this isn't a problem is an idiot, or suffering from a low IQ if _they choose to buy it_. The thing I find odd is how I am classed as a defender of the product because I have not instantly called it a huge rip off and said anyone who buys it must be wired up wrong
> 
> ...


:lol: Quality. Put it this way al, if we was all down the boozer, presuming you drink, and this converstation came up, you can imagine the sort of responses you'd get. I'm not saying you think the price is normal, what i meant was it's not everyday a thread like this comes along with a product with a 65G price tag, so you're bound to get people saying it's madness etc.
I haven't called anyone an idiot, as i said, it's up to them, i just personally don't think it's worth anywhere near that. I'm just curious why anybody would even contemplate buying it


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> Yes, they are good examples of products targeted at the wealthy consumer. But are they good examples of products with packaging worth more than the product itself? No. Hence, irrelevant.


And this wax is aimed at who? Those who value form over function.

How is the wax different?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Taken from the website; yes I looked!
> 
> Mitchell and King holds an exceptional name with the most selective of clientele and continue to break boundaries.
> 
> ...


This is, or at least given the price, should be a product attractive to wax connoisseurs i.e. people on a detailing forum.

If it were, and not just a wax in a fancy pot, then I'm sure 'the haters' would say:

"Wow, I wish _I_ could own that."

However, the people in the know can see through the pretentious marketing.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Quality. Put it this way al, if we was all down the boozer, presuming you drink, and this converstation came up, you can imagine the sort of responses you'd get. I'm not saying you think the price is normal, what i meant was it's not everyday a thread like this comes along with a product with a 65G price tag, so you're bound to get people saying it's madness etc.
> I haven't called anyone an idiot, as i said, it's up to them, i just personally don't think it's worth anywhere near that. I'm just curious why anybody would even contemplate buying it


I think I need a drink after this thread :lol:



dominic84 said:


> *This is, or at least given the price, should be a product attractive to wax connoisseurs i.e. people on a detailing forum.*
> 
> If it were, and not just a wax in a fancy pot, then I'm sure 'the haters' would say:
> 
> ...


I personally don't think this the case; I reckon it is marketed towards people who have a stable of exotica cars, and to show just how grand the collection is "this is the wax I have put on them!" - it is the icing on a very big, flash cake.

And unless you are the lucky sod who details for the owners of such stables, it isn't aimed at most detailers either.

Your last point is right, those who know can see through the marketing; but like I say above, who is this aimed at?

If my name was Sheik alxg would I get this? Of course I would, and it would be transported only held between the breasts of Megan Fox........but that is a game of one-upmanship that would inevitably prompt the next creation of "the world's first £100k wax" which my equally or more affluent friend/rival would insist was dispensed from her clopper

That is why I have the opinion I do about it; it was never intended for my consideration, so i won't pay it any. But M&K clearly have a clientele that sees this as a viable purchase, hence it's creation.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I personally don't think this the case; I reckon it is marketed towards people who have a stable of exotica cars, and to show just how grand the collection is "this is the wax I have put on them!" - it is the icing on a very big, flash cake.


You don't think the target market is wax connoisseurs? So you're saying it's people who want to brag about how much they've paid, for a product they know nothing about, that was sold to them as 'high end' because it comes in a fancy pot.

Sounds like a good way to not look like a capital douche in front of your contemporaries.

:car:



> Your last point is right


Thanks


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> You don't think the target market is wax connoisseurs? So you're saying it's people who want to brag about how much they've paid, for a product they know nothing about, that was sold to them as 'high end' because it comes in a fancy pot.


Yes, I am - read about the reference to the name for its creation.

Is Swarovski famed for detailing? Does having diamonds on a pot increase durability?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> This is, or at least given the price, should be a product attractive to wax connoisseurs i.e. people on a detailing forum.
> 
> If it were, and not just a wax in a fancy pot, then I'm sure 'the haters' would say:
> 
> ...


It's a fancy wax in a fancy pot. That wax is probably 40% gold flake based on how it looks applied.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I honestly think all the people who dont get it should just spend 5 minutes going through the Luxury4play forum, look for the owner BCs posts and this is who this wax is aimed at.

Heres the list of cars he owns:

2013 White Bugatti Veyron Grand SuperSport - 1212HP (Incoming)
2013 White Bugatti Veyron SuperSport - 1200HP (Incoming)
2013 Matte White Koenigsegg Agera-R - 1115HP (Incoming, 1st in US)
2011 Cobalt Blue Porsche 997 TurboS - TechArt/BBi
2011 Matte White Porsche Panamera Turbo - Mansory/BBi 750HP
2011 White Lamborghini LP570 - IMSA/Heffner - 1250HP (For Sale)
2010 White Lamborghini LP550 Balboni
2009 White Lamborghini LP560 - Heffner 1000HP (Sold)
2008 Matte White Bugatti Veyron - 1001HP
2007 Cobalt Blue Porsche 997 Turbo - TechArt/BBi 850HP (Sold)
2007 White Mercedes ML63 - Brabus 575HP (Sold)
2006 White Bentley Flying Spur - Mansory 650HP (Sold)
2006 White Mercedes McLaren SLR - Mansory/RENNtech 777HP
2004 Matte White Maybach 57 - RENNtech 625HP (Sold)
2004 Red Porsche Carrera GT (Sold)

http://www.luxury4play.com/supercars/97307-i-think-we-may-need-give-bc-bugatti-intervention.html

The guy is a trust fund baby (and quite possibly the biggest douchebag ever).

As you can see by the list the word 'Mansory' appears, which is rich people speak for Chav.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alex L said:


> I honestly think all the people who dont get it should just spend 5 minutes going through the Luxury4play forum, look for the owner BCs posts and this is who this wax is aimed at.
> 
> Heres the list of cars he owns:
> 
> ...



Mansory is a German/Swiss tuning and styling company. So the use of the word indicates that the cars in question were tweaked by that company, no?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

he wont apply it, hell could he even tell the difference between this wax and a swissvax or similar? at least when its empty he has somewhere to put his unicorn ashes in.

thats a serious car list i couldnt afford scaled models of all them at the mo, lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

majcas84 said:


> Mansory is a German/Swiss tuning and styling company. So the use of the word indicates that the cars in question were tweaked by that company, no?


I know, but I've yet to see a decent Mansory kit on a supercar.



alan hanson said:


> thats a serious car list i couldnt afford scaled models of all them at the mo, lol


You should read the thread about him on Pistonheads called the 'truth about Konigsegg'.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alex L said:


> *I know, but I've yet to see a decent Mansory kit on a supercar.*
> 
> You should read the thread about him on Pistonheads called the 'truth about Konigsegg'.


Completely agree. Gaudy, tasteless and ostentatious.

This is where I think M&K have done their brand image no favours with this product.....unless they want to become the 'Mansory' of detailing. Maybe that's their intention?


----------



## jordan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh dear...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> he wont apply it, hell could he even tell the difference between this wax and a swissvax or similar?


It'll be pretty easy to tell because AFAIK, Swissvax don't do a gold glitter/flake wax...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad it comes with 200ml of shampoo,that's really swaying me....


----------

